# Lucy..Zipper..Tiger



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

A few of Lucy's pics .She's the tiny one and will be 6wks on Wednesday Oct 24/07


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

A few of Zipper...very out going,loves giving kisses


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

A few of Tiger ...He is more laid back then the rest but a very loving little guy .Think we have found him a wonderful home where he will be receiving lots of love and attention


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

ooooooooo wow -I wish their were some brindle chi's in the UK - You wanna send one of them over  

They are all gorgeous babies 

Sinead x


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

oh my goodness i love zipper so so much lol. he is beautiful!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

They are soooooooo cute! I think Tiger is so sweet. I love the white on his chest and paws.


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Omigosh! Just adorable!! Makes me want another!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG! These are tooo cute for words


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

How cute!! All three of them are so beautiful! I love Zipper :love5:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH

adorable.
Sweet....cute....

I just wanna pick em all up and squeeze them!!! (carefully of course)

Theyre just too sweet!!


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Aawwwww they are such sweet babies


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwww..........they are so tiny and adorable! I want them all.


----------

